# Diamond Head Steam Up - Fuel



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will have large 8 oz. cans of butane fuel available at Diamond Head at a cost of $3.00 a can. We have been using this fuel at our steam-ups and find it works very well.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

What adapters will be needed to utilize this fuel for tanks that usually require a long nose adapter to fill, thread on, Asian type or??? 
Happy New Year, 
Tom


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I need to purchase a few adaptors anyway. Will there be some available to buy?


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

What day of the week will you be at Diamondhead with your fuel?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this a good time to start a roll call of all who are going? (I am)


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my ticket.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be there all week starting on Monday. Just look for the guy with the hot dog cart with the trains on it. Or, just ask for Richie.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Just as a reminder, last year Jerry said he would no longer be furnishing butane fuel because of the increased cost and the high usage by the larger locomotives on the market today. I can bring some cases of the 8oz Chinese Grocery made in Korea cans if anyone is interested. I don't know what the current costs is but in the past it was around $35 for a case of 28 cans. Aristocraft now makes an adapter for these cans. It is part #84196 and the one I purchased from Mike's hobbies here in Porter cost $30. There are some other on the market as well and they are usually at Diamondhead.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I am working on some adapters, But looks like I will only have about 5 or10.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Richie,
Are the Bayou Steamers still set to help Jerry with the track setup? If so, when do we start?


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Richie, 
Is it possible you couldsell some steam oil as well? Im not able to carry it with me on Aircraft. 

Gordon.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep the Bayou Live Steamers will be there to help set up the track. I don't have a time yet but I will get there around 8:00am on Monday.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry Gorden I have not found a steam oil supplier yet.


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

As I told Gordon in a call this evening, I'll bring a gallon of steam oil in pint containers. 

Torry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gordon,

You can use my steam oil. I have plenty for the two of us.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

OK what about the oil where can I buy A gallon?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Look in the Yellow Pages of your phone book under Petroleum Products. Steam Cylinder Oil is still a product that the oil companies sell. Several years ago I purchased a 5-gallon bucket of Shell 460 oil for about $30.00. Granted, FIVE-GALLONs is more oil than I will use in a life time, but $30.00 is about what some of the mail order places for Steam Oil will charge for a pint to be shipped to you.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks I found a bunch in the phone book. I will try calling on Monday. If I can get 5 gallons for 30 bucks every one will have steam oil!!


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Before you buy 5 gallons of steam oil, I suggest you read the information about steam oil on the Southern Steam Trains site and the Roundhouse site. Get steam oil that is compatable with the small steam lines on our Gauge One locomotives.

I once had a five gallon bucket of steam oil that I bought when I had a full size steam boat. After reading information about steam oil for Gauge One, I gave the five gallons to Houston Area Live Steamers for use in their locomotives. 

At the cost of "correct" steam oil versus a blocked steam line I go for buying steam oil from one of the Gauge One dealers. I have some from both Roundhouse and from Southern Steam Trains. 

I will be at Diamondhead sometime Tuesday evening. Look me up and I will give you enough steamoil for your stay at Diamondhead.

I am sure one of the dealers at Diamondhead will be selling steam oil. You can order steam oil on the internet from several of the Gauge One locomotive dealers. Send me a private mail if you would like some links to the dealers.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

My Brother and I get our steam oil from Green Velvet. You can order it by the pint, quart, gallon or cases of each. For our use get the lightest available, Sapon-A-Max 
Formula 3 (ISO460). If you have questions just call them. They know all about small scale steam engines and what they need.

http://www.steamenginelube.com/


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the offer David.
I had a quart I got it so long ago I don't even remember where it came from. Looks like I will be buying some in DH. 

I went to the southern site this morning and download there info in to my bran cells. Almost filled it too the top LOL.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 12/31/2008 11:29 AM


Just as a reminder, last year Jerry said he would no longer be furnishing butane fuel because of the increased cost and the high usage by the larger locomotives on the market today. I can bring some cases of the 8oz Chinese Grocery made in Korea cans if anyone is interested. I don't know what the current costs is but in the past it was around $35 for a case of 28 cans. Aristocraft now makes an adapter for these cans. It is part #84196 and the one I purchased from Mike's hobbies here in Porter cost $30. There are some other on the market as well and they are usually at Diamondhead.


Went by the Chinese grocery today and the cases of fuel are now $46 plus tax or about $1.80 for an 8oz can.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Green Velvet is the stuff to get, Been using it for a couple of years now. The ISO 460 stuff.
My dad and I got a case of 12 bottles, and after 2 years I am just now getting to 1/4 bottle (lol). 



http://www.steamenginelube.com/cylinderoil.htm

You can buy bulk and bottle it yourself (prob be messy though lol), or get the smaller pre-bottled.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I probaly wont be at Diamond head but I cllaed John Frank and told hime I found a place to buy the fuel for 35.00. Any one around here who wants me to pick some for them let me know and ill bring it to Steve's 

on Wendsday if we steam then. Thats 35.00 plus tax.
Art Gibson


----------



## terry smelser (Feb 22, 2008)

Pat, I'll bechecking in sunday. I already had you down with richard, chris, myself, and possibly mack. I'll check with Jerry tomorrow for any other details. 
terry 
bayou live steamers


----------

